# Local doctor who doesn't deny LG



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Italian doctors are above global average because they have to study more than doctors from other Countries (Mussolini made the school system) so they are usually bright.
I found a couple doctor who acknowledges the existence of LG. So here are the possible causes listed on his website. He calls it "mild fecal incontinence"

Possible causes:

- From altered stool consistence (diarrea)
- Freom reduced rectal capacity (he says reduced "reservoir" and reduced "compliance"
- From reduced rectal sensitivity
- From altered sphincter mechanism of the pelvic floor.

There is a huge page with people asking about LG (not with this name) and asking for a clue and a cure, and he answers to all of them. He never says it is not curable and never says it doesn't exists.

If you guys have google at hand you may try to translate his page.
I am considering going to get visited by him.

http://www.attilionicastro.it/incontinenza-fecale/


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Wow, I can't believe it. Finally a doctor (or doctors) who may understand what we have and are going through. Is he a GP or a specialist?

Here in Australia the GPs are useless and the specialists I have seen are useless too (but not useless at charging high consultation fees)


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

Interesting read. I managed to translate it with Google Chrome. The electrical stimulation he talks of seems very much like what you experience with a kegel device, except the frequency range is different. He uses 100-200hz, whereas I think most kegel machines have a wider range, more like 20-250hz, depending on the program.

I will have to read more of his site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice, you know how much he charges for consultation?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't know the cost but average first appointment from good doctors in Italy is between 100 and 200 euros usually. Rarely over 250 anyway (that's what university professors charge). He is a specialist, a colon proctologist. He only treats colon - anus related pathologies. He randomly visits in Rome, I may check for an appointment


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Poker, now, let me ask you this, how hard did you try with kettlebell swings, if i remember right your kettlebell is a 4 kilos one correct?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I've been getting pretty lazy lately, my bad.... but I barely even try when the fissure reopens because the tighter it is, the more it hurts. I do probably 20x for 3 times in a good day


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok... and is a 4 kilos one right? I think that, personal opinion, that is not enough, not in weight and not in repetitions. What do you intend to do about your fissure?

I´m consistently doing squats and swings and i´m better and better. and the elliptical trainer. But i want to try a heavier kettlebell because now i can do a lot of reps and i´m running out of air before the muscles start to burn.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep . I definitively need a bigger ball.
I bought ialuronic acid and started applying it again. It usually takes about three weeks. It is frustrating as it te-opens very 2 months.. usually because of some large or too heavy stool.
I'm very happy you are doing better, I sincerely am happy about it. Hope you're having normal days as I do


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

I Google some of that, that fissure is an annoying problem, and the surgical approach looks like can heal the fissure but comes with a lot of unwanted sequels. For now i think that your best choices are diet and meds, wow, i didn´t knew that a fissure can be so hard to treat.

Thank you, yes, i´m doing much better. To the point that now i´m struggling more with my psychological sequels, for example when i´m in rows and all that people gets really close to me even when they say nothing about bad smell or don´t sniff etc., i panic. I was waiting in the post office when 2 men entered and one said to the other "Hey, you smell it?" (more panic) but he finished the sentence with a "smells so nice here", surely because there was on a desk an aromatic candle on, but i couldn´t control my panic and had to get out of there. And so on.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

That would be exactly what I'm dealing with. Since I no longer smell, I basically never really know if I am smelling or not. And I'm always looking at people, and my stress is at 100%. That's why i need anxiety remedies. Someone would say "hey you have solved 24/7 odor, you should be happy now". But we are so dramatically psychologically traumatized that we are not better at all when it comes to the psychological side of it. You kinda get paranoid trying to catch everybody's speech to see if they are talking about you and look at everybody's facial expression and everybody's respiratory sounds.
It's like hell on earth. Plus my sense of smell is very low now so I can't even smell my own farts sometimes. That's the downside of be doing better

I thing this is post traumatic stress syndrome, in a way


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

PokerFace said:


> I found a couple doctor who acknowledges the existence of LG. So here are the possible causes listed on his website. He calls it "mild fecal incontinence"


Being incontinent to gas is flatulence incontinence. Being incontinent to liquids and solids is fecal incontinence. Flatulance is the first and often only symptom before fecal incontinence. Anal incontinence is the umbrella term of both terms.

Absolutely agree with the PTSD. If there's one condition that can fu*k you up, it is this. Things are going better for me, but I had seriously trouble breathing and speaking for at least a month. You might recover from the condition, but it will leave a big scar on your psyche.

Yeah Mariano, fissures and internal hemorrhoids are often downplayed, but they are serious conditions in my opinion. Hemorrhoids or the procedure to get rid of them can cause anal incontinence. They both need to heal on their own, without surgery. If you get surgery on a fissure, they will make a cut in the sphincter. Both can get better, but they're almost always there forever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

Psychological healing will be hard, the longer you suffer from this the hardest, i think is specially hard for people that has to do office works and all that, school, etc.

I´m doing the exercises without a single day of rest (that´s not really good, i´ll start taking some day of rest) since the 9 of this month, better and better. Another improvement that i noted like 5 days ago is when i´m straining, before the routines i always felted something big wanted to go out when i strained, not the feces obviously, hard to explain, something protruding, same feeling when full and when empty, but 5 days ago that has gone, when i strain i don´t feel anything like that, just the feces going out and that´s all. Also my legs are tingling like hell, kind of pleasant, it´s not the burn from exercise, probably an effect of pelvic floor floor nerves kicking in, they are related to legs nerves.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

PureMelodrama He does, many people ask him (many!) all with the same problem of gas incontinence and he basically answers that gas incontinence is a form of fecal incontinence... he doesn't say you can only get fecal incontinence, he totally acknowledges the problem.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Here is the posts, if you click each text you get the answers. Not all of them but many only leak gas

http://www.attilionicastro.it/incontinenza-fecale/domande-e-risposte-incontinenza-fecale/


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

He proposes several treatments based on the diagnosis. Which makes sense because it may have different causes


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

That's what I wanted to ask him on an email. If it was worth to see him


----------

